# Headliner installed......



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Got it done along with the trim painted.Now to get the windlace painted and in........JB.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

looks good, why not just buy white windlace?? PINCH ON VINYL WINDLACE, Black (20ft length)
I know its a mustang site but its the best price and the same stuff for a gto


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Will check into that Crusty,thanks.................JB.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That white looks realy good!! Excellent install job. :cheers
Where's the dope light??


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Rukee.I have thought about not putting it in along with the hangers on the sides.The screws are in the hole for future reference.Makes a cleaner install........JB.


----------



## jketelsen (Aug 25, 2009)

Great job on the install! Interesting lift, where'd ya get it?


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks,it is a Bend-pak model.Very handy for tires and eye-level body work.......JB.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Your car looks like my "before" shots. Who would paint a factory blue charcoal car white?? I dunno, but white does look good! :cheers


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Car was Alamo Beige w/ a bronze painted top.Had saddle interior in it.My last several cars were kept original colors,but this one had to change.  I will have a black vinyl top.......JB.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you have the trim pieces for around the back of the vinyl top?


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

They are installed on the inside pic's.....They are white also........JB.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I thinks Rukees talking about the stainless trim that goes around the outside of the vinyl top in front of the trunk.


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ahhhhhhh Thanks Crusty.Yes they were on the car as that is how they cover the break line between the colors Rukee.Need to find some molding clips for them though......JB.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Jerry64 said:


> Ahhhhhhh Thanks Crusty.Yes they were on the car as that is how they cover the break line between the colors Rukee.Need to find some molding clips for them though......JB.


You're lucky you have them, they are nearly impossable to find for a `65!!


----------

